# Favorite Food



## Dewgong (Aug 3, 2008)

What's your favorite food?

Me, I don't have one, I'm just asking you guys. :P


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 3, 2008)

Ichiban Noodles with soy sauce and hot sauce added.

MMmmmmmmMMMmMmM. Me like.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 3, 2008)

Umm, it's hard to choose since my mom's such a good cook, but....Beef Stroganoff. Mmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 3, 2008)

All

I have no specific favourite. There are lots I like and lots of others I can't stand.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 3, 2008)

Italian food.

Especially pasta bake.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, it's quite obvious.

Chocolate!


----------



## DeadAccount (Aug 3, 2008)

Champ.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 3, 2008)

jaffa cakes
lame really but true


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 3, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> Well, it's quite obvious.
> 
> Chocolate!


Oh yeah. =D


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 3, 2008)

Chocolate is gross. :[


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 3, 2008)

Scampi...*drools*


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 3, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> Well, it's quite obvious.
> 
> Chocolate!


*concur*

Beyond that, no specific foods I can say are my favorite. A better question might be which cuisines I like best.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 3, 2008)

Acutally, any kind of pasta would have to be my favorite.

But candy of any kind is gross. :[


----------



## zaxly100 (Aug 3, 2008)

Tacos.  They're so good.  I don't like cheese in my tacos.  Only meat, lettuce, tomato, and sour cream.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Chicken Parmesan _anything_. <3


----------



## spaekle (Aug 3, 2008)

Let's see.

Regular Foods: Burgers, toasted roast beef sandwiches with provologne cheese, sushi, chicken fettuccine alfredo, chicken strips, tacos, popcorn shrimp, corn, green beans, mashed potatoes (you could seriously just give me a bigass bowl of homemade mashed potatoes for dinner and I'd be happy :V), bananas, plums, strawberries, watermelon, most pastas, and anything you can dip in ketchup. 

Dessert Foods: Tiramisu, tiramisu, tiramisu, cheesecake, cheesecake brownies, cheesecake brownie ice cream, baklava, pumpkin roll. Oh, and tiramisu.

:p


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 3, 2008)

Pizza, Tacos and anything besides pasta that tastes good with hot sauce.  *drools*  Hot sauce...


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Aug 3, 2008)

Ichiban noodles. As for desert, ice cream cake. *drools*

... Great, now I'm craving them. Thanks a lot. ;D


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 4, 2008)

shrimp linguine alfredo. delicious.


----------



## Dark_star (Aug 4, 2008)

Chocolate with ice cream and soda! Mostly chocolate though...


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's my list, in no particular order since I can't decide.

1) Alfredo with bow-tie pasta
2) Canned Corned Beef
3) Sunny-side Up/Fried Eggs with rice
4) Beefsteak with mom's homemade mashed potato
5) Popeyes Chicken Strips
6) Waffles
7) Sour Cream & Onion Lays-brand Potato Chips
8) Mom's Homemade Cheesecake


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 4, 2008)

My favourites are:

- Most kinds of pasta (and other kinds of Italian food, I love it)
- White rice (Ooh, I looove this one. <3)
- Chicken (Especially chicken legs.)
- Sausages
- Mashed potatoes and gravy
- All kinds of chocolate
- Black bean soup
- Cream of Broccoli
- Cream of Chicken


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 4, 2008)

Macaroni and cheese, Cheese sandwich, cheese burger. 

.....

I like cheese. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Renteura (Aug 4, 2008)

chickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmesean

Btw, i love chicken parmesean.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 4, 2008)

Renteura said:


> chickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmesean
> 
> Btw, i love chicken parmesean.


*<3*


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 5, 2008)

Melodic Harmony said:


> 1) Alfredo with bow-tie pasta


Oh God, yessssssss -drool-



			
				Renteura said:
			
		

> chickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenpar meseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchic kenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmese anchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenp armeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanch ickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparme seanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchicke nparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmesean
> 
> Btw, i love chicken parmesean.


-drools more-


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 5, 2008)

Mostly any kind of dessert. I have a seriously sweet tooth and anything sugary is just <3
Personal favourites are profiteroles, any kind of ice cream (especially anything Ben and Jerry's-ish and rhubarb) and cheesecake.

I also love things with garlic, cheese and mushrooms. Wild mushroom soup, garlic mushrooms, any kind of garlic and cheese pasta dish, cauliflower cheese and, uh, other things. Mmm.

Oh, and cereal. God, do I love cereal. Honey nut cornflakes are the absolute best, but practically anything goes. As long as it's not soggy x.x


----------



## Rayquaza (Aug 6, 2008)

Aviculor said:


> shrimp linguine alfredo. delicious.



Stop now I'm hungry and I just ate. D:
But besides that(^), I also enjoy grilled cheese sandwiches. Seriously, I have to have at least one a week or I get depressed. :freaked:


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 6, 2008)

My top five foods:

5) Chips and Salsa :D
4) Terimisu
3) Spaghetti & Meatballs
2) My world famous burgers (See below) 
1) Lasagna

My world famous burgers are burgers brushed drenched with a special sauce with a mix of Ketchup, Steak sauce, shives, garlic powder, and a ton more spices. The hamburger bun is then brushed with barbeque sauce. Add a juicy slice of tomato, some nice crunchy pickle slices, a nice chunk of an onion, and a few good leaves of lettuce and your burger is sure to be toppling, but it is AMAZING.

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Flora (Aug 6, 2008)

I actually have three favorites:

1. Pizza. :D
2. Tacos. More :D
And 3. Pierogie (which, by the way, is plural. "Pierogies" is incorrect Polish). Especially when my mom makes them.

Oh, and
4. Chocolate chip cookies.  If you live relatively near me and you haven't tried one of my dad's cookies, you haven't lived.
And 5. BUTTERSCOTCH COOKIES.  YOU HAVE NOT LIVED UNTIL YOU'VE HAD ONE OF MY DAD'S BUTTERSCOTCH COOKIES.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 6, 2008)

Hmm...
Spaghetti with white clam sauce, ramen, teriyaki, ebi nigiri (which is a kind of sushi), bananas, and anything banana-flavored.
And, just like a lot of other people, I'm hungry now... :9


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

I love anything Italian or Chinese, but my favorite out of them all would have to be Teriyaki Chicken. Undeniably delicious.


----------



## Reventhas (Aug 6, 2008)

Sour candy, or chocolate, depending on my mood.


----------



## Evolutionary (Aug 6, 2008)

Curry, sushi, potatoes and corned beef.
All favorites that I've always liked.


----------



## Minish (Aug 6, 2008)

Spaghetti bolognese~ But that's kind of a meal.
Bread, green sour apples, hardish potatoes.

I'll eat pretty much anything, though, apart from raisins, butter and cheese. :D


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 6, 2008)

Anything with Pasta or noddles in it. But I like Italian cooking the best.


----------



## Timmy (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't have a favourite. I don't like food, I just eat being I have to/am bored. :(

But if I HAD to pick a favourite
it'd be margarita pizza. But I get sick of it easily and have to wait weeks and weeks before I wanna eat it again.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Aug 8, 2008)

Burgers made by Dad.
Macaroni cheese made by Dad.
Spaghetti made by Granny, just with melted butter and nothing else.
CHOCCY!
And orange juice is my fave drink.


----------



## Abufi (Aug 8, 2008)

WHY DO YOU MAKE ME CHOOSE

currently it's eggs.  hard-boiled or over-easy.  preferably hard-boiled though, and with salt!

and beef chili.  all i ever get to have now is turkey chili though which i don't like much :(


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 8, 2008)

Steak prepared in most ways (notably bison)
Feta cheese (blocks omfg)
Bacon
Beef jerky
Japanese pears
Black olives

other things too, but i'm unable to think clearly right now.


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 8, 2008)

Ramen

[/topic]


----------



## nyuu (Sep 23, 2008)

Renteura said:


> chickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmeseanchickenparmesean
> 
> Btw, i love chicken parmesean.


omg yes
THIS IS A THING I LIKE K?
also other things. if I don't forget about this thread I'll edit them in


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh my GOD

I thought this thread died months ago


----------

